# Reimbursement for 87502 & 87651 - losing $$ on Aetna & UHC



## CAsbill (Apr 19, 2017)

Anyone using the LIAT in-house testing for Flu A/B & Strep?  If so, are you using these CPT codes?  BCBS allowables are fair, Aetna/UHC are right at cost.  Suggestions or recommendations?


----------

